# St Louis no foil ribs



## cracker1397 (Dec 9, 2015)

Decided to smoke some ribs today.  I also decided to try not foiling them for the first time ever.  I must say I will never ever foil another rack of ribs again.  They were freakin amazing.  Used jeffs rub on some of them and a salt and pepper based rub on the others.  Hickory and cherry wood mix in my WSM.  5.5 hours total temps were between 240-260.  I only got one pic of the final product.  Very happy with it.  Actually came out just as tender as when I foil them but the bark was awesome.












image.jpeg



__ cracker1397
__ Dec 9, 2015


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice job!  That's how I do all my ribs!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 9, 2015)

Another "no foil" convert!  Great looking ribs BTW.


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice, you've turned the corner... Haven't foiled in a long long time.


----------



## muralboy (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice looking ribs.

 You didn't mention what you were smoking with, but I have a pellet smoker and found that I like no wrap as well.  I played around with variations of  3-2-1 and 4-1-1, and found that my that the ribs didn't need the wrap to get nice and tender. And an added bonus was more smoke on the ribs. 

Now with that said, they aren't "fall off the bones", fall apart ribs if that's your preference, which are good too. I prefer a little more tooth so that's what works for me


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 10, 2015)

muralboy said:


> Nice looking ribs.
> 
> You didn't mention what you were smoking with, but I have a pellet smoker and found that I like no wrap as well.  I played around with variations of  3-2-1 and 4-1-1, and found that my that the ribs didn't need the wrap to get nice and tender. And an added bonus was more smoke on the ribs.
> 
> Now with that said, they aren't "fall off the bones", fall apart ribs if that's your preference, which are good too. I prefer a little more tooth so that's what works for me



I smoked them in my 18.5 WSM with a mix of hickory and cherry wood with no water in the bowl.  I put a half ring of charcoal in and 20 lit briquettes using the minion method and once the ribs were done I wanted to see how long that fuel would last.  At the 11 hour mark I got tired and went to bed.  I'm sure it didn't last much longer than that but I was impressed.  I usually just shut it off after a cook but I was curious.  

The ribs weren't fall off the bone but they were still very tender and they were also crisp with that bark. The two textures played very nicely off each other.  Thanks everyone for looking.  I will definitely be cooking my ribs this way from now on.


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice job I,d be all over them Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2015)

Great looking ribs. No foil and a dry pit is the way to go!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful. 

b


----------



## slipaway (Dec 11, 2015)

Great looking ribs..............

I guess I will add that you must know your audience.

My grandkids don't care about bark - they want "fall off the bone" - so for them I foil using the 2-2-1 or 3--2-1 methods.

If it is just for my wife and I, we like a little more tooth, so no foil.

Keep on smokin'


----------



## schlotz (Dec 11, 2015)

Foiling has ruined many smokes.  It really is not necessary for most of us..  Patience, and beer is all you need. Glad to hear you've made the switch. 

Keep smokin' !!!  :D


----------

